# SS 18.07.20 - Martinu #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Bohuslav Martinu (1890 - 1959*

Symphony #3, H. 299

1. Allegro poco moderato
2. Largo
3. Allegro - Andante
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Czech composer Bohuslav Martinu and his 3rd symphony. I've heard all of Martinu's symphonies a couple of times and have enjoyed them so I'm looking forward to hearing this one as it's been probably a year or more since I've heard it. I hope everyone can join in and give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to this one:







Bryden Thomson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra

And here's a YouTube link for those without a recording of the same performance.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to this last week actually but I'm glad to return to it. Martinu is always a treat. I'll listen to Belohlavek here.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The darkest of the Martinu Symphonies. I'll listen to the classic Karel Šejna recording from 1956.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I will also be listening to this one:


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Haven't listened to it for some time... I'll listen to Neumann's second recording.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll go with Bělohlávek & Czech Philharmonic and for the first time with Järvi & Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Belohlavek or Jarvi. Those are the two cycles I have. Which ever one is easiest for me to find in my living room warehouse.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m going to try to listen to the three most promising recordings available on my streaming service: Rozhdestvensky, Belohlavek, and Jarvi. I don’t know this (or really any) Martinu symphony, so this should be a wonderful adventure for me. (Please overlook my omission of the many diacritical marks that I love but can’t manage technically at the moment.)


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Martinu is a fascinating composer whose symphonic output is quite remarkable. An uncomfortable emigre, most of his symphonies were written in the United States. I'll listen to the Czech Philharmonic and Belohlavek.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kiki said:


> Haven't listened to it for some time... I'll listen to Neumann's second recording.


If this is the recording from 6/84, it is super!! Great recordings of both Martinu Syms 3 & 6....CzPO sounds fabulous, with some really delicious solo work...I prefer both to Neumann/CzPO complete set from '77-78, which is still very good.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the Belohlavek and Jarvi cycles. Which should I listen to? Advice needed!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Heck148 said:


> If this is the recording from 6/84, it is super!! Great recordings of both Martinu Syms 3 & 6....CzPO sounds fabulous, with some really delicious solo work...I prefer both to Neumann/CzPO complete set from '77-78, which is still very good.


This No. 3 was recorded in 6/82 (it is the coupled No. 6 that was recorded in 6/84), but I suspect we're talking about the same recording. I think there's slightly more urgency in the 82 No. 3 than the 77 No. 3 from the cycle, but I have to agree both are very good. They don't really better the Šejna in terms of nostalgia, but both of them have got considerably better recording quality.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally! One of these I can actually take part in as I actually own the disc!

Bamberg/Jarvi for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kiki said:


> Haven't listened to it for some time... I'll listen to Neumann's second recording.


Same one for me.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll go for this one









I may also listen to Belohlavek and perhaps Thomson if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one and spotify


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

KenOC said:


> I have the Belohlavek and Jarvi cycles. Which should I listen to? Advice needed!


Either will be fine, Ken. Both are excellent, Jarvi (judging by some comments I see on this site about him) surprisingly so. Bělohlávek is a bit less dramatic, more idiomatic.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Maybe I need to listen to Jarvi again. It was the first set I bought and I found the works rather lacking in any sort of narrative thread - just a succession of nice moments - and that was how I thought the Martinu symphonies were until I heard other recordings which I found more satisfying. I haven't listened to the Jarvi set since but must confess to sometimes missing the nice moments he delivered!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Cool, I'll be participating. Just put on the Bryden Thomson/Royal Scottish recording, on Chandos. I've heard this symphony only once before. 

I love Martinu's use of piano in his orchestration. Quite unique.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A short but informative commentary/review of the symphonies.
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/martinů-symphonies-nos-1-6-0


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Maybe I need to listen to Jarvi again. It was the first set I bought and I found the works rather lacking in any sort of narrative thread - just a succession of nice moments - and that was how I thought the Martinu symphonies were until I heard other recordings which I found more satisfying. I haven't listened to the Jarvi set since but must confess to sometimes missing the nice moments he delivered!


Every one of the Martinu Symphonies has a "narrative thread", maybe less so No.6, but certainly the others. The momentum Martinu creates in each one is amazing, and pretty unique to him. Just as a supreme example, listen to that Multisonic Ancerl recording of the finale of No.5! My personal feeling is that Jarvi gets this as much as anyone. If there's a set that I feel delivers nice moments, but maybe doesn't have the full symphonic picture, than it's Meister's set. These are well worth having, and quite different from the more traditional - Czech - conductors, even if I'd not have them as first choice.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Well, it didn't work for me at the time and I was amazed when I heard a different set of performances! But I must return to it to see what I think now that I know my way with Martinu so much better.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just thought we needed a different picture...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

As well as the Ancerl - with its slightly constricted sound - I also listened to the BBC Symphony Bělohlávek and the Thomson accounts. Bělohlávek is excellent. Thomson is forthright and exciting but fails to deliver the luminosity we expect from Martinu's symphonies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to a couple of Martinu's symphonies some time ago and found them a bit lightweight and also not very interesting. Imagine my surprise when I spun up his 3rd (Bělohlávek) and discovered it was serious, excellently crafted, and overall quite gripping. It's amazing how the old composer improved in those few intervening years!*

Seriously, I really liked this and am moved to revisit all his symphonies. Thanks SS!

*A tip 'o the hat to Samuel Clemens.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't care much for the symphonies when I first started listening but they've grown on me. 1,2,6 are sounding the best to me at the present time. His 2nd piano quintet is the most recent work I've been very impressed with.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I listened to a couple of Martinu's symphonies some time ago and found them a bit lightweight and also not very interesting. Imagine my surprise when I spun up his 3rd (Bělohlávek) and discovered it was serious, excellently crafted, and overall quite gripping. It's amazing how the old composer improved in those few intervening years!*
> 
> Seriously, I really liked this and am moved to revisit all his symphonies. Thanks SS!
> 
> *A tip 'o the hat to Samuel Clemens.


Martinu's Syms 3-6 are all very good, 1 and 2 are good, as well, but he really hit his stride about #3...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Mika said:


> View attachment 139921
> 
> This one and spotify


Oh, dear (as in price), how did I not know about this set?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BTW, shades of last week's SS: Today's free Daily Download is Fibich's *Overture to Sarka*, an unfamiliar but quite nice work. DD often offers works off the beaten path and is worth subscribing to.


----------

